# Canada to US



## travo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

I am a 21 year old looking to move and work in the US from Canada. I am not sure how long I could end up living in the US. It could range from 3 months - permanently. I am not sure what steps I need to do and which steps are 100% necessary.

Thank you,
Travis


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The first place to check is the website for the US Embassy in Ottawa AMCITS • Canadians who require U.S. visas to determine if you will need a visa or not and how to get the proper visa for the type of work you are planning on doing.

Do you have a job lined up? Or do you have the qualifications for a specific type of job? Those are probably the two critical questions. Give a shout as more questions come up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## travo (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Bev.

To answer your question, unfortunately no, I do not have a job lined up or doubt that I could find one. I've worked in retail sales since high school and I have no post secondary education, only my grade 12 diploma.

I don't really have a job preference once I arrive, I'll would take the best job I could find in either sales or service.

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you know where in the US you want to go? That can be critical, too.

To get an idea what sorts of jobs are available, you may want to try checking the want ads in the online versions of US newspapers for any cities you are considering. That will at least give you some idea what sorts of jobs are being advertised.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

You might find it difficult to get a TN visa. Maybe the business travel visa is best for you. Nevertheless, you will require a job to go there. I think you could contact an immigration lawyer to tell you your options clearly.

All the best.


----------

